# Maniacstore.com is a reliable online shopping website?



## rahuldude09 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am planning to buy a mobile phone from this website - **www.maniacstore.com *
I want to know if it is a safe website or not. If anybody has used this website to buy things then please give your reviews.
Should I go ahead for shopping?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesnt seem to have good feedback from its buyers. Would recommend you to stay away.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 20, 2012)

Never even heard of it by the way !!


----------



## milesweb (Aug 21, 2012)

Have a check of reviews for the company/website on internet. You can then come upto a decision.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 21, 2012)

never heard of it!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 21, 2012)

try COD.. and lets see their service


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2012)

buy from homeshop18
use freekamaal.in or .com (i dont remember correctly) for coupons


----------



## oieet (Sep 12, 2012)

rahuldude09 said:


> I am planning to buy a mobile phone from this website - **www.maniacstore.com *
> I want to know if it is a safe website or not. If anybody has used this website to buy things then please give your reviews.
> Should I go ahead for shopping?



So you bought the product or not.
I was also planning to buy something so that's why i'm curious to know


----------



## vizay (Oct 3, 2012)

rahuldude09 said:


> I am planning to buy a mobile phone from this website - **www.maniacstore.com *
> I want to know if it is a safe website or not. If anybody has used this website to buy things then please give your reviews.
> Should I go ahead for shopping?



I bought the product "Philips Mixer Grinder 750 W 4 Jar Plus Blender Jar HL1645" from them, it was delivered in 3 days. They shipped the product on the same days I ordered and updated the dispatch details for bluedart , Excellent services. They are open between 10.30AM - 9:00PM(IST) for phone support.


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2012)

milesweb said:


> Have a check of reviews for the company/website on internet. You can then come upto a decision.



If it's a new company?



Piyush said:


> buy from homeshop18
> use freekamaal.in or .com (i dont remember correctly) for coupons



Freakydeals.com too!


----------



## sevensoft (Oct 19, 2012)

No never buy anything from them, they are cheats..their website says they will replace the defective product within 30 days but in reality they dont respond to you incase you have received a defective product and when you even manage to reach them they tell you it's only 24 hours when you should report a defect and the device will be taken back. On call they told me where is it written that the device will be taken back in 30 days, they are not even aware of their policies and when I told them they tell me you received a good product and spoiled it during use, I purchased galaxy nexus from them and there is serious issue with the proximity sensor in Galaxy Nexus i9250 and now they tell me that I will have to send the device to their office in Gandhinagar, gujarat and I am responsible for any mishandling during shipping it back...they are just being stubborn and not doing they are supposed to...do not buy anything from this store. Now they tell me once they receive the defected product they will test it and then they will send me the new one. This is not good, they are cheating people and even they are not aware of their policies.
 Online Shopping India | Online Shop for Mobiles, Cameras, Perfumes & Accessories
Online Shopping India | Online Shop for Mobiles, Cameras, Perfumes & Accessories


----------



## Dhanishta (Oct 24, 2012)

I did not hear about this site,just get the reviews about this site from past clients.be aware about all the things before you are going to buy mobile in any store.


----------

